
Why we must oppose the new copyright directive - raitrail
https://blog.joinmastodon.org/2018/06/why-we-must-oppose-the-new-copyright-directive/
======
thomastjeffery
That article does not seem to have a date. Since this is a very time-related
subject, it would be very helpful to have one.

~~~
nisa
[https://blog.joinmastodon.org/](https://blog.joinmastodon.org/) lists 25.6.18
as the date.

------
gremlinsinc
Couldn't the internet community at large create their own sovereign nation, w/
an elected parliament to basically overrule the EU, if the EU enacts
legislation for the 'internet', or other nations the internet can sever all
connections w/ that location and they can go build their own internet if they
choose or they can back down w/ their demands/unethical laws?

Or heck the internet gov't could impose 'tariffs' on nations in EU, on all
data to pay legal fees.

I can see a lot of American businesses just stop allowing EU traffic, that
would obviously cut back on a lot of issues.

